# Wireless Passwords From Airports And Lounges Around The World



## kburra (Dec 19, 2019)

Click here!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2019)

kburra said:


> Click here!


I have no clue what that is!! ??????


----------



## kburra (Dec 20, 2019)

Having to spend long hours in an airport without internet access is one of the worst traveling experiences. Luckily, one clever guy came up with a solution to this problem.

Computer security engineer and travel blogger Anil Polat launched an interactive map that offers its users WI-FI passwords of networks in airports all over the world. Also, it’s really simple to use. You just have to click on a specific airport and the information about the available connections instantly pops up. Polat updates this map regularly and it already features more than 130 airports across the globe.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

We spend a lot of our time in Airports, specifically airport lounges , which always have free wi-fi....


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2019)

Believe me when I say that I have been to a lot of airports. I can’t remember any airports here in the U.S. and Hawaii that does not have free WiFi. In fact, most airports encourage passengers who are waiting on flights to use the Internet while waiting on their flight. It seems to quell the average person’s stress level, if they have access to playing games, catching up on e-mails or just doing some work.


----------

